# Poor Man's Lobster



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2013)

*Poor Man's Lobster*


It's Friday again & Mrs Bear leaves me on Fridays to fend for myself.

She doesn't eat fish, so that's when I make things like Shad Roe, Fish, and Seafood.

Many people use Monkfish or Cod for this, but I use about any white fleshed fish (saltwater or freshwater).

I split this batch of fish in half awhile back, so I'm not sure exactly what it said on the package, but I think they called it “Whitefish”.

First I rinsed 2 ½ pounds of Fillets, and cut them all in half to make them easier to handle.
Then I put 6 cups of Water, one cup of Sugar, and two TBS of Non-iodized Salt into a 2-quart pot.
Bring to boil.
Remove from heat & add Fillet pieces. Make sure they are completely covered.
Let sit for 5 minutes.
Remove from water, and drain on paper towels.
Scrape off any skin that comes off easily. (This fish's skin was like oil)
Line pieces up in a foil pan or cookie tray, or similar pan.
Pour a good amount of melted Butter over All pieces.
Sprinkle Paprika over All.
Put in Preheated oven, set on Broil. (I like to use the Toaster Oven).
Broil for 10 minutes for each 1” of thickness, with a minimum of 8 minutes for thinner pieces.
Remove from Broiler, put in bowl or plate, and pour Butter from pan over fish, and serve.

*About my Drink:*
We had a Cantaloupe that Mrs Bear picked out, that wasn't quite as ripe as we like them.
I put the pieces that were left (about half of a Cantaloupe) into my Omni Blender, then about a cup & a half of Ice. Then I ran the Blender until it was a nice ice cold Cantaloupe Drink. Very Tasty!!


Enjoy,
Bear




2 ½ pounds of Fillets:




Cut down to manageable size:




Bring to boil & simmer:




Scrape the skin off:




Put the pieces in a foil pan, pour melted Butter over, then Paprika, and into the oven:



Ready for the Broiler:




Ready to eat----MMMMmmmmm........:





Cantaloupe Juice from Omni Blender:


__________________


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks awesome!! Like you said, we used to do that with monkfish until it got to be just about as expensive as lobster. Did a similar meal last year with a bunch of Whiting we'd caught, as well as the meat from a half dozen crabs. Whiting doesn't hold together real well, so the fish and crab meat all sort of blended together in the buttery sauce resulting in something similar to crab Norfolk.

Is was pretty tasty. My wife still talks about spending the day fishing and crabbing together.













196973_1816689571147_3035320_n.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 4, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks good bear!!! We use a fish here called Cabezon (AKA Mother-in-Law fish. Ugly and stubborn) for poor mans lobster.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 4, 2013)

Really? Mrs Bear won't eat that? With your trout and now this you have me seriously turning an eye to fishing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks awesome!! Like you said, we used to do that with monkfish until it got to be just about as expensive as lobster. Did a similar meal last year with a bunch of Whiting we'd caught, as well as the meat from a half dozen crabs. Whiting doesn't hold together real well, so the fish and crab meat all sort of blended together in the buttery sauce resulting in something similar to crab Norfolk.
> 
> Is was pretty tasty. My wife still talks about spending the day fishing and crabbing together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bum!!!

Wife looks like she knows how to handle an open-face Yankee Spinning Reel.

Mrs Bear is Great at fishing, but won't eat any of it !!!

Oh Well---More for The Bear!!

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Bum!!!
> 
> Wife looks like she knows how to handle an open-face Yankee Spinning Reel.
> 
> ...


She does. I keep forgetting not to teach her new things, as she usually ends up making me look bad :) A few years back a group I was associated with was hosting an outing at a local gun club. There was an informal skeet shoot, and then a "turkey shoot" type thing where everyone took one shot at a stationary 25 yard paper target with a .410 for prizes.

In the weeks preceding the shoot, we went to the range a few times to get her up to speed since she'd never shot before but wanted to give it a try. Her *very first ever *round of skeet, she broke 14 with a .410. I knew I was in trouble.

Here she is firing the *WINNING* shot in the turkey shoot. I still hear about that from time to time.













145.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 4, 2013


----------



## black (Aug 4, 2013)

-


----------



## disco (Aug 4, 2013)

Your wife doesn't know what she's missing. That looks great.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bear

that looks great. The only way my wife will eat fish is fried. Oh well.

Happy smoken

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good bear!!! We use a fish here called Cabezon (AKA Mother-in-Law fish. Ugly and stubborn) for poor mans lobster.


Thanks Case!!!

I had a Great Mother-in-law!

FIL is the Stubborn one!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Really? Mrs Bear won't eat that? With your trout and now this you have me seriously turning an eye to fishing.


Thanks Todd !!!

Yup---Absolutely NO Fish or Seafood !!!

And the Chicken Thighs I made today were too Smoky, and Too Spicy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> She does. I keep forgetting not to teach her new things, as she usually ends up making me look bad :) A few years back a group I was associated with was hosting an outing at a local gun club. There was an informal skeet shoot, and then a "turkey shoot" type thing where everyone took one shot at a stationary 25 yard paper target with a .410 for prizes.
> 
> In the weeks preceding the shoot, we went to the range a few times to get her up to speed since she'd never shot before but wanted to give it a try. Her *very first ever *round of skeet, she broke 14 with a .410. I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> Here she is firing the *WINNING* shot in the turkey shoot. I still hear about that from time to time.


That's Great !!!

Mrs Bear used to be pretty good at shooting, but much better at fishing, baseball, basketball, and the best female Quoit thrower I ever saw.

Having two brothers probably helped her there. However, the whole rest of her family eats Fish & loves Smoked Meat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

cabezon.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 5, 2013






I had to post a photo. Cabezon- AKA Mother in law fish! It makes great poor mans lobster the texture of the fish is very similar to lobster. Stubborn fighters too.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking Good Bear, but I wouldn't expect any less.

Bear, I used to have a seafood fest when my wifey went to the shore with the kids (could not go due to work schedule)

Anyhow she would go down with the kids for a week leaving me fend for myself lol.

She is deathly allergic to shellfish, she can get sick very easily from cross-contamination, soooo... when she headed to the shore, I loaded up on Lobster, shrimp, scallops etc...,

And Mdboatbum's got a keeper


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

Disco said:


> Your wife doesn't know what she's missing. That looks great.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

LOL---I keep telling here that !!

Bear


themule69 said:


> Bear
> 
> that looks great. The only way my wife will eat fish is fried. Oh well.
> 
> ...


LOL---I would gladly fry some up for Mrs Bear, but no way--no how!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I had to post a photo. Cabezon- AKA Mother in law fish! It makes great poor mans lobster the texture of the fish is very similar to lobster. Stubborn fighters too.


Wow!! That is an ugly Mother  In-law!!

Bear


SQWIB said:


> Looking Good Bear, but I wouldn't expect any less.
> 
> Bear, I used to have a seafood fest when my wifey went to the shore with the kids (could not go due to work schedule)
> 
> ...


Thank You Sqwib!!!

My Son has that same allergy. He got real sick on Mussels from a picnic. He thought they must have been bad. Then he had some at a Restaurant, and thought he was going to die!!! Dr said he's allergic.

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 9, 2013)

Yummm! That looks so good! I love nearly all seafood (pickled herring being the exception). Also love fishing with the same type reel shown above and hunting/shooting!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Yummm! That looks so good! I love nearly all seafood (pickled herring being the exception). Also love fishing with the same type reel shown above and hunting/shooting!!!


Thanks Alesia!!! 

I was weaned on a Mitchell 300 (when they first came out).

I mentioned "Open-faced Yankee spinning reel, because when I was in the Army, I would loan my rods & reels to buddies of mine who went fishing with me. The ones from the South would turn them upside down because they were used to closed face "Spincast" reels.

Bear


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Yummm! That looks so good! I love nearly all seafood (pickled herring being the exception). Also love fishing with the same type reel shown above and hunting/shooting!!!
> ...




Funny you mention the Mitchell 300.........I still have AND use the 300 I bought back when I was 12 or 13yrs old, (the one made in France). It still works perfectly and in most cases better than any of my newer reels. They just don't make-em like that any more!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Bear!  Looks great!

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Funny you mention the Mitchell 300.........I still have AND use the 300 I bought back when I was 12 or 13yrs old, (the one made in France). It still works perfectly and in most cases better than any of my newer reels. They just don't make-em like that any more!!!


Yup---The one made in France!

I got a couple of them laying around. I think they were first to come out with the interchangeable spools. I'd fill a few of them with different weight line for each kind of fishing.

The only trouble I ever had with them was the line would put a cut in the spool, and mess with the smooth casting.

I rarely go fishing any more, but when I do it's for Trout, and I use my little Daiwa MiniSpin with 2 lb or 4 lb line. I love that little thing!!!

Bear


----------



## reinhard (Aug 10, 2013)

In this neck of the woods my favorite fish for what you made so nice is Eeel Pout or also called Burbot. Kind of a fresh water cod.  Most anglers dont keep them but i love them. I think they are better than cod. I catch them mostly ice fishing. Great job on the fish Bear. Reinhard


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 10, 2013)

Burbot, yep thats the poor mans lobster!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for the recipe Bear!  Looks great!
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill !!

Bear


Reinhard said:


> In this neck of the woods my favorite fish for what you made so nice is Eeel Pout or also called Burbot. Kind of a fresh water cod.  Most anglers dont keep them but i love them. I think they are better than cod. I catch them mostly ice fishing. Great job on the fish Bear. Reinhard


Thank You, Reinhard !!

Never heard of Burbot, but if it's anything like our American Eel, I love that, second only to catfish. I like the way the pieces wiggle in the pan. Never tried it as Poor Man's Lobster, but betting it's awesome!!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 11, 2013)

Really looks great John. Fish and buttah is always good.  In all honesty I'd need just a touch o vodka in the cantaloupe cooler.  But thats just me!  B


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 11, 2013)

Burbot or Lawyers as many folks in WI call them. They taste similar to lobster if cooked right.













Picture 31.png



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Burbot, yep thats the poor mans lobster!





thoseguys26 said:


> Burbot or Lawyers as many folks in WI call them. They taste similar to lobster if cooked right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---I looked it up too. It said a cross between a catfish (my favorite eating fish) and an Eel (my second favorite), so it's gotta be awesome, plus they are both very white fleshed.

We don't have any of those Burbots, but we got lots of Catties & Eels for me to try. My Son even has at least 80 Catfish in his pond.

Bear


----------



## redneck1676 (Aug 12, 2013)

I did some saltwater striper like this on the grill wife loves it.













120523_0001.jpg



__ redneck1676
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Really looks great John. Fish and buttah is always good.  In all honesty I'd need just a touch o vodka in the cantaloupe cooler.  But thats just me!  B


Thanks Brian!!!

Right---Fish & Buttah!!! MMMMmmmm.......

When I used to come home from my favorite bar, I used to bring home a dozen "U-peel-ems". Then put them in a bowl with a hunk of butter, and Nuke them until the butter melts. Instant Lobster flavor!!

I never cared for any hard-stuff---Lots of Beer though!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

redneck1676 said:


> I did some saltwater striper like this on the grill wife loves it.


Looks good Redneck!!! You should post a thread on that !!

I did some Salt water striper last year---I can see why your wife likes it.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 12, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Burbot or Lawyers as many folks in WI call them. They taste similar to lobster if cooked right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one. Kinda looks like a Walleye fell in love with a Catfish and this is what happened...  A Cateye?


----------



## roller (Aug 19, 2013)

OK where is the Lobster ???????


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

Roller said:


> OK where is the Lobster ???????


LOL---Poor Mans'  "Mock" Lobster!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Aug 19, 2013)

Bear,

Keep in mind that if you start telling the Mrs, how much she is missing, what happens if she takes you up on it and then starts to enjoy it?  That would mean less for you.  So be careful and don't shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 19, 2013)

I would have to dig around for it, but I'm pretty sure my recipe has a little bit of vinegar in it?  I think it is supposed to change the texture the meat.  Does this sound familiar with anyone?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Bear,
> 
> Keep in mind that if you start telling the Mrs, how much she is missing, what happens if she takes you up on it and then starts to enjoy it?  That would mean less for you.  So be careful and don't shoot yourself in the foot.


Yup---I'm very careful of that. It's because of me that she loves Med-Rare Prime Rib!!

Bear


JaxRmrJmr said:


> I would have to dig around for it, but I'm pretty sure my recipe has a little bit of vinegar in it?  I think it is supposed to change the texture the meat.  Does this sound familiar with anyone?


Yes Definitely!!!

I've seen a number of recipes that call for some vinegar.

Some also call for 7-up, or Sprite, instead of sugar.

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I'm very careful of that. It's because of me that she loves Med-Rare Prime Rib!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


So, I would think that it is the acid (via vinegar, or citric acid of a soda) that is wanted?  Interesting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> So, I would think that it is the acid (via vinegar, or citric acid of a soda) that is wanted?  Interesting.


Could be---And the sugar in the soda replacing the sugar added in mine.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

This is just so fabulous!!!

I'm delighted to learn of it!!!

Great job!!!

This is the perfect example of whipping up various "findables," that turn out to be rare gems!

Bravo!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## heyer5 (Feb 25, 2014)

We also make poor man's lobster, but it is made out of northern pike.  A great game fish, fun to throw spoons (a jig to catch them on) for, and a blast to see them come out of the water and hit the bait!  My biggest is a 35.5" that I caught up in Canada.  Great eats too!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Heyer5 that sounds fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> This is just so fabulous!!!
> 
> I'm delighted to learn of it!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Leah!!

Any cheap white fleshed fish will do.

Bear


heyer5 said:


> We also make poor man's lobster, but it is made out of northern pike.  A great game fish, fun to throw spoons (a jig to catch them on) for, and a blast to see them come out of the water and hit the bait!  My biggest is a 35.5" that I caught up in Canada.  Great eats too!


Not too many Northerns around here (We'd have to go to Canada for them). Plenty of Pickerel, and a mess of Muskies though. Biggest I ever caught was 42", which is considered a Small Musky. All of those have more bones than I care to deal with.

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't afford Monkfish so we've started making a substitute. We call it "poor man's monkfish". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Yup, lobster was actually cheaper than monkfish the last time it was on sale.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Love that Andrew!!!

Here's to that ghastly "poor man's monkfish" thus (smiles) indeed!

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chuckles (Feb 25, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Bear
> that looks great. The only way my wife will eat fish is fried. Oh well.
> Happy smoken
> David



I'd probably have to be fried too. I wish I would have acquired that taste when I was young, but if Dad doesn't like the smell of fish in the house, nobody eats fish. :icon_eek:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Can't afford Monkfish so we've started making a substitute. We call it "poor man's monkfish".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Good one!!!

I don't buy either of them any more.

Last time I had Lobster Tail was for Father's Day a few years ago, at my Son's house. 

It was Ribeyes & Lobster Tail.  He takes care of the Old Man!!

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 28, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Can't afford Monkfish so we've started making a substitute. We call it "poor man's monkfish".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is what Burbot (Eelpout) looks like boiled.  You want to use a sugar and salt water boil. They just have two backstraps basically and it's boneless. Tastes very close to Lobster in every way.

I deep fried a few just to experiment.













Screen Shot 2014-03-26 at 3.41.59 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Mar 26, 2014


















Screen Shot 2014-03-26 at 3.42.18 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2014)

thoseguys26 said:


> Here is what Burbot (Eelpout) looks like boiled.  You want to use a sugar and salt water boil. They just have two backstraps basically and it's boneless. Tastes very close to Lobster in every way.
> 
> I deep fried a few just to experiment.


That's gotta be awesome Poor Man's Lobster!!!

Wish we had that around here---Gotta settle for its brothers---Catfish & Eels.  LOL---They're boneless too, after filleting them.

Bear


----------

